
London’s Crossrail Is a $21B Test of Virtual Modeling - sohkamyung
http://spectrum.ieee.org/transportation/mass-transit/londons-crossrail-is-a-21-billion-test-of-virtual-modeling
======
mtmail
Last month it got renamed the "Elisabeth line".
[http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/feb/23/crossrail-
nam...](http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/feb/23/crossrail-named-
elizabeth-line-honour-of-the-queen)

